# Tails on pants results.



## KaiserVadin (Jul 18, 2008)

I have the new fox tail and the old fox tail ( doesn't fit correctly unless I put it on a belt ) on the same belt and I notice one thing I love the feel of two fox tails =D

Not sure why but it just really makes me happy.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 21, 2008)

your a kitsune!


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 22, 2008)

That does sound like you're possibly leaning towards kitsune rather than plain ol' foxeh.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 22, 2008)

NoxTigress said:


> That does sound like you're possibly leaning towards kitsune rather than plain ol' foxeh.



Well only two tailed if i do .


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 25, 2008)

Kitsunes are supposed to gain tails as they age anyway.  It's supposed to be one new tail every hundred years.  A friend of mine, who has a kitsune fursona, altered this to equal one new tail every ten years.  So following proper mythology, you could have only two tails... no problem.

Also, this is the furry realm we're talking about.  Anything goes.  You could have two tails, or two hundred.  It's all up to your personal preferances.  ^_^


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 25, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> I have the new fox tail and the old fox tail ( doesn't fit correctly unless I put it on a belt ) on the same belt and I notice one thing I love the feel of two fox tails =D
> 
> Not sure why but it just really makes me happy.



Maybe you should change your name to Miles Prower


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 29, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Maybe you should change your name to Miles Prower


 lol I think if I went to anthrocon I would have to sew the tails to the back of the suit because the tails are kind of large and might get dirty


----------

